# Ice



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Anyone venture out today after yesterday's rain ?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Getting texts, emails and calls stating the roads are horrible this morning.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am leaving now Mark for Mogadore again. The rain couldnt melt the snow in my yard. I seriously doubt it did much to the ice.


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I plan on heading out in a few hours to nimi or osp and check it out.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

I might go join quicktafix over at Mogadore, when I'm done with breakfast


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I am on the ice. It is a little thinner. Still have 4 good inched under me.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

How's things look QuicktoFix ?


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Four. You by the boathouse on 43 ?


----------



## swone (Jan 24, 2007)

I was out until midnight last night and the ice was fine and the fishing was pretty good at Nimisila. I didn't move once and caught a bunch of small bluegills and a couple keepers.


----------



## Wally15 (Jan 12, 2010)

swone said:


> I was out until midnight last night and the ice was fine and the fishing was pretty good at Nimisila. I didn't move once and caught a bunch of small bluegills and a couple keepers.


hey play boy fished with you and josh John last year pm where your at bud


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Mark. Yep by the boat ramp on 43. Damon just got set up. A couple other guys are here as well.


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Lots of small ones and a keeper every once in a while


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

3" of good and and inch of junk on top at the campground. Ice varies from spot to spit so use a spud. Fish are biting but keepers are far and few between. Staff safe guys. Went to osp no on was there so didn't even check the thickness I didn't see any fresh tracks either.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

3 guys east of clr a little bit ago. Didn't stop going to check it tommrow maybe get out


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Went to C5. 3 1/2-4". 1" white stuff. Steady bite with a few keepers. Pretty aggressive fish today. Got to try out the Clam Plate today also. LIKE BUTTER ! Drilled 30 holes, batteries outside whole time, both still at full charge when I left. I'm sold on it now. Next two days should set everything up for a good, steady season


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Good stuff! I'm dying to get back out!


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

I picked up a clam plate as well. Today was the first time to use it. It did good. I ran into showmethacrappies on the ice. Hope to get to fish with you more. I could tell the new Frabill has found a long term place in your ice fishing gear!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Nice meeting you today 442


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

Nice meeting you too, I've seen your post for years and always wondered when I'd finally run into you. Nice to see you on first ice this year.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I fished in NW OH tonight. The rain last night made layered ice. Every light tap of the spud made the top layer leak out. Every step crunched through an inch or so. Made me a little ancy at first, but the base of 5" below it was still fine. Once the sun started going down and the temp really dropped, it was snapping, popping and jumping...... building more! You could see every tiny pressure crack on top the ice because the water layer was leaking out and soaking the snow.

Not a single fish until the last hour of light and then steady action.


----------



## shomethacrappies (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey Ed, yeah I love the Frabill nice fishing with you, will be out Tuesday if your out somewhere


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

shomethacrappies said:


> Hey Ed, yeah I love the Frabill nice fishing with you, will be out Tuesday if your out somewhere


I am heading to Mogadore now. May try Wingfoot later. I will be out somewhere. I will let you know where.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not bad fishing!









>
>
>
>
>
For this guy, anyway!
(Somewhere in Minnessota)!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

FYI wingfoot north ramp is closed.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

FYI wingfoot north ramp is closed.
View attachment 225904


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

fishingful said:


> FYI wingfoot north ramp is closed.
> View attachment 225904


 I fished it yesterday. Left from state park. Very sketchy. Found a patch of thicker white ice I was able to travel on. Spud would go through just a few feet either side of said white ice. I was on 5 inches. Clear ice was 2. Fishing sucked. 9 ft of water. Seen 2 guys by the islands on sat but have no clue how they got there.


----------

